# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  С 15 марта стартовала акция "Сдай ЕГЭ на "отлично!"

## Сyberwriter

Чтобы принять участие в акции от Competentum, необходимо до 15 апреля оплатить PIN-код к сервису подготовки к ЕГЭ на любой срок по какому-то одному предметы, затем активировать его и заполнить следующую форму заявки.

Каждый участник акции, приславший PIN-код не позднее 15 апреля получит бесплатный доступ к порталу для подготовки к ЕГЭ по любому выбранному предмету еще в течение месяца!

Удобный on-line-сервис по подготовке к ЕГЭ позволяет заниматься по материалам курса в любое удобное для пользователя время. Полнота тестов, учебных материалов, справочников и указаний в распоряжении юного абитуриента помогут сориентироваться в потоках информации и незаметно пройти нелегкий период подготовки к одному из самых главных экзаменов в жизни.


Online-подготовка к ЕГЭ на ведущем российском образовательном портале College.ru в Allsoft.ru
Источник: Allsoft.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

Различных тестов в как в онлайне, так и в оффлайне просто поражает своим количеством и разнообразием - бери, не хочу. 
Учебников и кратких справочников тоже много. Но нет-же, у них тесты более тестовые и трава зеленее...
:)

----------

